# looking for work in southern nh



## big dave (Nov 17, 2006)

im looking for work in the southern nh area cdl license so i can drive whatever you have



BIG dave

[email protected]


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I know what you hinted at here, but I'm gonna ask the question: do you have a truck of your own? It's gonna be asked, so it might as well be me!


----------



## big dave (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah i know its a question thats gonna be asked and i should have said it in original post but no i don't have my own truck

 

Big Dave

[email protected]


----------

